# Railpower GG20B



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I drove by the Union Pacific Davidson Yard in Fort Worth (that's near where I live) and saw this locomotive - a Railpower GG20B. 



> The Railpower GG20B Green Goat is a low-emissions diesel hybrid switcher locomotive built by Railpower Technologies Corp. It is powered by a single Caterpillar C9 I6 engine developing 300 horsepower (224 kW), which is also connected to a large battery bank where both sources combine for a total power output of 2,000 horsepower (1,490 kW). To date, there have been more than 50 GG20B diesel hybrid genset switchers manufactured since their first introduction in 2004.[2]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railpower_GG20B



I hadn't ever seen a model of it yet while searching for N scale locomotives. Does anyone have a model of this guy on their layout?










http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?location=Davidson Yard


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I know Trains had an article and some drawings about these engines back a few years ago. I would love to have one on my layout!!

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Overland models had planned a production run of them and did not receive the required number of orders to start producing them. Maybe in the future they will.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

With the prices that Overland usually want for their models it does not suprise me. Maybe Atlas or another company will pick them up and make one reasonable in price.

Massey


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

From what I have seen the larger engines get picked up more often than the switchers by the big manufacturers. I could be wrong on that but it does appear that way.


----------

